# Five fried eggs?



## Globalti (28 Jun 2015)

Met a German doctor yesterday, looking as fit as a butcher's dog, who was tucking into a plate of FIVE fried eggs with bacon and mushrooms. Seeing my interest (I love eggs but five....?) he explained that most medical research being the bollocks that it is, shaped with statistical half-truths to fit the researcher's agenda, the current belief has come full circle and is now that eggs don't kill you with high cholesterol and in fact the new evil is carbohydrates.

What do we all think about this?

Surely the body can only process and absorb so much protein? Or is the benefit mostly from the fats in the yolks? Would you do just as well to go home and eat a good steak?

_*heads off to raid Mrs Gti's supply of eggs for baking cakes and makes metal note to replace them before the next baking session*_


----------



## Brandane (28 Jun 2015)

It would certainly cut out the need for carrying baby wipes on a ride!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jun 2015)

Dunno, but I have 2 fried eggs for Brekkie every morning ....


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Jun 2015)

Is that before or after eating the porridge.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Jun 2015)

porridge everyday for me with fruit and low carbs all week to be honest, but following the wifes SW healthy eating plan. In general we have been eating too many carbs such as bread,pasta and potatoes so cutting back and eggs get scoffed by the bucket load in this house!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (28 Jun 2015)

If it works for him then good on him. 

I eat scrambled eggs regularly made with 5-6 eggs a time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2015)

I have 3 scrambled eggs for breakfast every day during the week.

I didn't used to eat breakfast but i feel better for it though probably because i get up at silly o'clock everyday.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2015)

I've never eaten more than two eggs at a time


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Met a German doctor yesterday, looking as fit as a butcher's dog, who was tucking into a plate of FIVE fried eggs with bacon and mushrooms. Seeing my interest (I love eggs but five....?) he explained that most medical research being the bollocks that it is, shaped with statistical half-truths to fit the researcher's agenda, the current belief has come full circle and is now that eggs don't kill you with high cholesterol and in fact the new evil is carbohydrates.
> 
> What do we all think about this?
> 
> ...


Technically, the fat and protein content(and residual fat from frying) of 5 eggs would be plenty to aid satiety, full for longer effect with slower breakdown. Kind of like low GI carbs there's a steady release.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2015)

I love fried eggs....but five?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I love fried eggs....but five?


Nicer scrambled(and family farm fresh) with grated cheese and some sort of animal thrown in


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Jun 2015)

I use 4 eggs (not fried though) to make ice cream. I love eggs.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nicer scrambled(and family farm fresh) with grated cheese and some sort of animal thrown in


Now your talking..


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Jun 2015)

The good doctor is right. The new thinking is HFLC (High Fat Low Carbs). Note, not high protein, but high fat. Dr Atkins has been vilified but it will take years for the food pyramid to be debunked as nonsense.


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2015)

I recently started a similar thread.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/more-than-an-egg-a-day.180714/

I eat around 20 a week. By chance, I read some article that said one a day was the recommended limit, but there's no science that I can find that backs that up. The research has debunked the cholesterol myth, and I can find no mention of a limit proposed, BUT nonetheless there is this 'one a day' thing.

Oh, and it's chickens that get egg bound not humans!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jun 2015)

I remember the _one a day_ thing from when i was a kid, in the 70s.... surely it's just old news... very old news.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jun 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> I remember the _one a day_ thing from when i was a kid, in the 70s.... surely it's just old news... very old news.


VERY old news, in every sense of the word. I also remember the Edwina Currie egg debacle in the 80s. We kept our own chickens at that time, who were all prolific layers, and we each had more than one egg every day in a vain attempt to stop the egg mountain becoming a mountain range. 

One day, the "diet" news will be "all things in moderation" and we can carry on as we were...


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2015)

Sorry, it's from the Mail:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...reason-to-work-egg--lower-blood-pressure.html


----------



## Citius (28 Jun 2015)

Globalti said:


> Met a German doctor yesterday, looking as fit as a butcher's dog, who was tucking into a plate of FIVE fried eggs with bacon and mushrooms. Seeing my interest (I love eggs but five....?) he explained that most medical research being the bollocks that it is, shaped with statistical half-truths to fit the researcher's agenda, the current belief has come full circle and is now that eggs don't kill you with high cholesterol and in fact the new evil is carbohydrates.
> 
> What do we all think about this?
> 
> ...



Context is everything. Much would depend on what else he ate throughout the day. If he also ate the same meal for lunch and dinner, then maybe that's not so good...


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2015)

From the British Heart Foundation website, and dated 26 May 2015

https://www.bhf.org.uk/news-from-the-bhf/news-archive/2015/may/eggs-and-cholesterol



> Recent research has also shown that moderate egg consumption - *up to one a day *- does not increase heart disease risk in healthy individuals and can be part of a healthy diet.



So it is still being said.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> From the British Heart Foundation website, and dated 26 May 2015
> 
> https://www.bhf.org.uk/news-from-the-bhf/news-archive/2015/may/eggs-and-cholesterol
> 
> ...


Yup, and that's the sad thing.
Dietary cholesterol does NOT increase blood cholesterol.
Cholesterol is vital for brain function.
Cholesterol in the blood is NOT bad for you.
Older people with higher cholesterol are healthier than ones with lower cholesterol...etc etc.


----------



## Diggs (28 Jun 2015)

Well I've just had a very nice omlette for breakfast.
Having said that, given I'm popping up to the Billericay Beer Festival later, I expect an increased intake of carbohydrates


----------



## The Jogger (28 Jun 2015)

This is a thread I started on this last year, well debated the cholesterol con.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/low-carb-high-fat.163780/


----------



## theloafer (28 Jun 2015)

the harbour café in Eyemouth dose a 4 egg sandwich


----------



## Globalti (28 Jun 2015)

DISGRACEFUL! What a senseless waste of four eggs.

There's no ketchup OR bacon!


----------



## ayceejay (28 Jun 2015)

I wonder what this news will do to those nice people who make the medicine that lowers cholesterol?


----------



## Yellow Saddle (28 Jun 2015)

ayceejay said:


> I wonder what this news will do to those nice people who make the medicine that lowers cholesterol?


You don't have to wonder. They simply market their products harder and keep on hammering on the cholesterol issue (which is very easy if governments support you). In addition, they then broaden the base for Lipitol (and equivalents) by prescribing it to women and children as young as 9. They have the doctors so brain-washed that some routinely prescribe it to their middle-aged patients no matter what their real risk for a heart attack is.


----------



## sidevalve (28 Jun 2015)

Ahh -the men in white coats. Give 'em time and they'll be telling us all to go back to the woodbines soon.


----------



## ayceejay (28 Jun 2015)

I had a cholesterol test and discovered that my score was negligible - the doctor wanted me to take Lipitol anyway "just on case" as men of my age are prone, I refused and checked the side effects when I got home. When I found that not only was he wanting to prescribe a medication I didn't need but also one that would most likely _cause_ problem I was not very happy.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2015)

sidevalve said:


> Ahh -the men in white coats. Give 'em time and they'll be telling us all to go back to the woodbines soon.




Players Please


----------



## yello (29 Jun 2015)

To quote Mark E Smith,



> Number 6 for a headache


----------



## migrantwing (29 Jun 2015)

It's probably what you cook 'em in that counts most.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (29 Jun 2015)

migrantwing said:


> It's probably what you cook 'em in that counts most.


Not true if you mean what I think you mean.

The best fat you can cook them in is a saturated fat of sorts - lard, coconut oil or such. The worst is a polyunsaturated fat such as olive oil or sunflower oil. The absolute worst is a trans fat such as Crispa or hydrogenated veg oil like margarine.


----------



## Hitchington (29 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I love fried eggs....but five?


I know. Bit weird just leaving 1 left in the box.


----------



## Bazzer (29 Jun 2015)

Hitchington said:


> I know. Bit weird just leaving 1 left in the box.



Not if you shop in Aldi. Mrs B comes back with packets of 15 Three days breakie.


----------



## stephec (29 Jun 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> I use 4 eggs (not fried though) to make ice cream. I love eggs.


Egg flavoured ice cream? 

I prefer a couple poached on toast, with some sausages as well.


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jun 2015)

I need three eggs to get a big enough portion of scrambled.

So I tend to have poached, because two is enough.


----------



## J1888 (30 Jun 2015)

Total nonsense m'fraid


----------



## jefmcg (30 Jun 2015)

stephec said:


> Egg flavoured ice cream?
> 
> I prefer a couple poached on toast, with some sausages as well.


The best ice cream is made from a creamy french vanilla custard, which takes a lot of yolks.

I feel sad you don't know that


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2015)

Check what's in an egg.


----------



## marzjennings (1 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3772308, member: 259"]The best ice cream is Italian. They're shite at breakfast unless you think a biscuit, a cup of coffee and a couple of cigs is a good foundation for a day's work, but they've got most of the other meal options sewn up![/QUOTE]
BS, the best ice cream is Cornish.


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> I need three eggs to get a big enough portion of scrambled.
> 
> So I tend to have poached, because two is enough.


Unless you're in France, when one egg is un oeuf.


----------



## srw (1 Jul 2015)

Anyway. I rather suspect that the guy in the OP with his five eggs is talking nonsense. The best diet for a healthy individual is a reasonably balanced one that provides all the macro-nutrients and micro-nutrients we need. People who follow faddy diets tend to be dull and obsessive individuals who don't understand enjoyment. (There are honourable exceptions)


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2015)

srw said:


> People who follow faddy diets tend to be dull and obsessive individuals who don't understand enjoyment. (There are honourable exceptions)



I am really enjoying my jam dough-nut diet but don't appear to have lost any weight so far


----------



## coffeejo (1 Jul 2015)

tyred said:


> I am really enjoying my jam dough-nut diet but don't appear to have lost any weight so far


I was doing really well with the sea food diet until I discovered that you're not meant to eat all the food you see.


----------



## stephec (2 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I was doing really well with the sea food diet until I discovered that you're not meant to eat all the food you see.


 
That reminds me of a time I went into the office at a place I used to work.

There was a girl in there who was a lovely girl, but not the sharpest tool in the box.

She mentioned to me that she was on a diet, so I replied, "what, a see food diet?"

She answered, "no, I don't really like fish," with a completely straight face.

As I walked out the door I could hear the office manager say, "Becci, when he said see food diet he didn't really mean....."


----------



## sheffgirl (4 Jul 2015)

My favourite breakfast at the moment is poached eggs on toast with tinned tomatoes. If I ride to work I like to treat myself to it. It's rather nice, and healthier than a bacon sandwich, and I in fact prefer it.


----------



## Globalti (9 Jul 2015)

I didn't think this thread would run and run, I only meant it as a yolk. So for egg lovers everywhere I'm going to post a gratuitous egg picture:







Mmmmmmm...... I'm salivating........


----------



## SteveF (17 Jul 2015)

I have four chickens, they are all laying at the moment so more or less getting 3-4 eggs a day... :-)


----------



## Fubar (17 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3772308, member: 259"]The best ice cream is Italian. They're shite at breakfast unless you think a biscuit, a cup of coffee and a couple of cigs is a good foundation for a day's work, but they've got most of the other meal options sewn up![/QUOTE]

Why did I instantly think of @Pat "5mph" when you said that?!?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jul 2015)

Fubar said:


> Why did I instantly think of @Pat "5mph" when you said that?!?


 Spot on!


----------



## Andy Roadie (3 Aug 2015)

I have lost 30 lbs in 2 months on Atkins diet. It's weird going cycling packing hard boiled eggs, Brazil nuts, Pate, Flaxseed muffin into my pockets instead of gels, bananas etc.


----------



## Andywinds (15 Aug 2015)

Now and again I would have 5-6 large ones on toasts, I also have them scrambled sometimes. When I was in my 20's I used to drink about 12 everyday. Reckon I've consumed well over 10,000. What I do now to lower the fat content is to use less whole eggs and add in liquid egg whites.


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Aug 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> If it works for him then good on him.
> 
> I eat scrambled eggs regularly made with 5-6 eggs a time.



So do I. Ive never sufferer from protein overload,


----------

